# Ticking noise with seahorse?



## BurntFingers (Nov 25, 2019)

I just boxed this pedal.

Everything works and I can live with it but there's a slight ticking noise the increases on volume with the depth knob, and the rate of the ticking is linked to the rate knob. No other knobs change the parameters of the ticking, just those two.

Now I had a look at the eqd site and they have a disclaimer for the afterneath that basically mentions the same thing but is affected by the drag knob.

However if there's a way to get this perfect and noise free I'd like to give it a go. Any ideas on what could cause this ticking?


----------



## Robert (Nov 25, 2019)

Try moving the wires going to your input / output jacks around (as far from the PCB as possible) and see if that helps, or at least affects the ticking at all.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 25, 2019)

Robert said:


> Try moving the wires going to your input / output jacks around (as far from the PCB as possible) and see if that helps, or at least affects the ticking at all.



Hmm there's not a lot of room there. Would attaching them to side with electrical tape be prudent?


----------



## Robert (Nov 25, 2019)

First you just need to determine if that's the cause of the ticking before trying to correct anything.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 25, 2019)

I always use shielded wire for anything with an LFO, it really helps.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 25, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I always use shielded wire for anything with an LFO, it really helps.



Next time using an lfo I surely will. Speaking of which, does the hummingbird use an lfo for the tremolo effect?


----------



## Robert (Nov 25, 2019)

Anything with any form of modulation has an LFO of _some _sort.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 25, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> Next time using an lfo I surely will. Speaking of which, does the hummingbird use an lfo for the tremolo effect?



I also get a ticking sound on my Woodpecker build. 

Make sure your in and out lines are far away from IC4 LM324 based on my experience trying to debug. Check your grounding wires too.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 25, 2019)

The original was called a Vox Repeat _Percussion _for a reason...they used a flaw in the design as a selling point haha


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 26, 2019)

After 4 build of the Sea Machine, I've found 0 with the ticking..... on my amp. 

However, I have 2 customers having the ticking with their setups. Seems like it's related to a power supply-Signal chain issue. 

Isolated power supply are always the trouble for now. Daisy-chaining the pedal do the trick (I don't understand but it works).


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 26, 2019)

falzhobel said:


> After 4 build of the Sea Machine, I've found 0 with the ticking..... on my amp.
> 
> However, I have 2 customers having the ticking with their setups. Seems like it's related to a power supply-Signal chain issue.
> 
> Isolated power supply are always the trouble for now. Daisy-chaining the pedal do the trick (I don't understand but it works).



How odd. I'd expect it to be the opposite. I gave the sea machine it own dedicated output on the PSU but maybe daisy chaining it would help for some odd reason. Only one way to find out.

Btw, what settings do you like on yours? There's so much going on with this pedal, and the labels for the controls are pretty useless. It's hard to know where to begin.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Nov 26, 2019)

I have the same issue on eqd disaster transport jr delay. Ticking/clicking sound.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 26, 2019)

Flipguitarist said:


> I have the same issue on eqd disaster transport jr delay. Ticking/clicking sound.



Yeah it seems common enough that eqd made a disclaimer about it. It is how it is I guess.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Nov 27, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> Yeah it seems common enough that eqd made a disclaimer about it. It is how it is I guess.


Oh I didn’t know that. If it’s common then I guess I’m ok with that. Lol


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 27, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> How odd. I'd expect it to be the opposite. I gave the sea machine it own dedicated output on the PSU but maybe daisy chaining it would help for some odd reason. Only one way to find out.
> 
> Btw, what settings do you like on yours? There's so much going on with this pedal, and the labels for the controls are pretty useless. It's hard to know where to begin.



Overlap and Animation at 0 (or near zero). Intensity and Depth over 12 o'clock. Delay at noon. And a slow rotating speed, at 8-9 o'clock.

This way, it sounds like a "standard" chorus (Collective Soul - December for example), but with a nice ambiant tone to it.


----------



## Aria51 (Nov 27, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> How odd. I'd expect it to be the opposite. I gave the sea machine it own dedicated output on the PSU but maybe daisy chaining it would help for some odd reason. Only one way to find out.
> 
> Btw, what settings do you like on yours? There's so much going on with this pedal, and the labels for the controls are pretty useless. It's hard to know where to begin.


Daisy chaining the power supply effectively adds what ever filter caps are in each pedal to all the pedals. Also increases the current draw on the supply, so don't over do it.

Great name "BurntFingers" . Perfect for a pedal builder forum.


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 28, 2019)

I've found isolated power supply quite "over rated". For me, it's only more trouble. And I have never experienced the so-promised no-noise experience.


----------

